# حمل اسطوانة: اصنع بنفسك بالصور (لأجزاء الكمبيوتر وأجهزة إلكترونية) - رااااااائعة



## kroos33 (31 يناير 2011)

*المشاريع والدوائر الإلكترونية


فاحص القصر
التحكم بدرجة الحرارة
حساب عدد الأيام
من الذي ضغط الزر أولا؟
جرس إلكتروني
التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا
دائرة توقيت وتأخير
جهاز إنذار بالضوء والضلام
مفتاح كهربائي باللمس
مكبر سمعي إستطاعة 50 وات
مكبر منخفض الإستطاعه
جرس إضافي للهاتف
دارة تشغيل مصابيح الطوارئ
المهندس محمد نذير المتني
دارة للتحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
دارة كاشف المعادن
دارة ضوء متقطع
مضخم تردد سمعي 50 وات
لتوصيل الكمبيوتر بجهاز التلفزيون
دائرة تأخير 15 ثانية


مؤشر حالة خط الهاتف
محولات تنظيم التوتر الكهربائي و داراتها الإلكترونية
دائرة التنصت على بكاء الطفل
سماعة رأس خاصة بالهاتف
دائرة تحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
اورغ الكتروني
عداد تصاعدي تنازلي يربط الى الكمبيوتر
دارة أضواء السيارة العجيبة
مفتاح يعمل بالصوت
طارد البعوض
أورغ
وحدة تغذية من 2 الى 25 فولت 3 أمبير
استخدام الترموكبل في قياس درجة الحرارة
مهتز سمعي يتحسس بالحرارة
دارة ضوء متقطع
جهاز مراقبة جرس المنزل عن طريق الكمبيوتر
مفتاح التشغيل الأوتماتيكي للأضواء الأمامية في السيارة
دارة لقياس قيمة التردد
شاحن مدخرات نيكل كادميوم
دارة تحويل مقياس الملتيميتر الى مقياس حرارة
دارة كاشف معادن
دائرة كاشف الحريق
وامض ضوء يعمل بالصوت
فاحص سرعة الإستجابة
جرس موسيقي يعمل باللمس مع توقيت العمل
دارة إرسال على موجة FM
دارة توليد سرينة إنذار الشرطة
دارة تحويل جهد البطارية 12 فولت الى 120 فولت متردد
كاشف إنقطاع خط الهاتف
التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا
جهاز إنذار لاسلكي للسيارة
دائرة عملية لإستخدام المقاومة الكهروضوئية
مكبر صوتي
مولد النبضات
كاشف الكهرباء
دائرة الـ A/V
دائرة الكترونية لتحويل أرقام الهاتف الى ديجتال
جهاز انترفون بخطين
مستقبل للمحطات الإذاعية - الموجة المتوسطة
كاشف الكذب
جرس باب الكتروني مع عداد للزوار


دارة لتوليد جهد سالب 5 فولت
مولد نغمة بإستحدام الدارة المتكاملة 555
بعض الدوائر البسيطة وتطبيقات القطع
ربط ريلية الى مخرج الدارات المنطقية
دائرة مكبر صوتي 20 وات
مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي
دارة مراقبة حركة ميكانيكية
شاحن لبطارية السيارة
الى كل من يملك جهاز إستقبال تماثلي
لا تنزعج من سقي الزرع بعد الآن
الحل المناسب للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة عند قيمة معينة
دارة التحكم بمحرك تيار مستمر
دارة التحكم بماسح زجاج السيارة
دارة لكشف انشغال خط الهاتف
تنشيط هوائي الراديو


الميكروكنترولر والكمبيوتر


منفذ الحاسب التفرعي
كيفية عمل القرص الصلب
مصدر الطاقة في الكمبيوتر
التحكم بأجهزة المنزل بواسطة الكمبيوتر
هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مقدمة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-اللوحة الأم
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المعالج
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المشتت الحراري
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الذاكرة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الهيكل
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-وصلات الأزرار
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الأقراص الصلبة والمرنة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مشغل الأقراص الضوئية
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الوصلات الكهربائية
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-كرت الشاشة
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-معجم المصطلحات الحاسوبية
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-اللوحة الأم
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-المعالج
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-طقم الرقاقات
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 1
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 2
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 3



الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 4
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مقدمة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة جهاز البرمجة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-برنامج إدارة جهاز البرمجة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة برمجة أخرى
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مبرمجة المتحكمات الصغرية
كيف تتحكم في منزلك بواسطة الكمبيوتر
مقياس أوميتر بإستخدام الكمبيوتر
تقنيات نقل البيانات من والى الحاسب
الحاسوب


نصائح وإرشادات عملية


نصائح وتوجيهات
تدابير الأمن وطرق الوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء
كيف تبدأ بداية صحيحة
قسم الصيانة
تالوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء
احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية
أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية
مسدس اللحام
أجهزة خطيرة
برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون
الصيانة


إصنعها وأصلحها بنفسك


أعطال لمبات الفلورسنت
تجهيز البورد
الطريقة الإقتصادية لتحضير البورد
طور وحدة التغذيه الخاصة بحاسبك
كيف تفحص الرموت كنترول
Press n Peel
فحص الترياك بإستخدام الأوميتر
فحص المكثف
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-الترانزستور
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص المكثف
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الثنائيات
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الكرستال
كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT
بعض التجارب البسيطة


كيف تفحص المؤقت المشهور 555
الصيانة
فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 17
افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 18
افحص الدايود في ورشتك 19
افحص المكثف في ورشتك 20
افحص الملف في ورشتك 21


ملاحظات عملية للمبتدئين


رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 1
رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 2
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 2
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 3
رموز مفيدة جدا للفنيين
رموز بعض شركات التصنيع الموجودة على الدوائر المتكاملة
هل تجد بعض المشاكل في المصطلحات
نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف
المصطلحات
بعض المختصرات التي تواجهنا في الكتب الأجنبية
احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية
أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية
قاموس المصطلحات
المصطلحات العلمية في مجال الإلكترونيات
العناصر الكهروضوئية
مسدس اللحام
المحولات
كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT
برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون
الصيانة


حلقات دروس تعليمية


كيفية تجميع الدوائر الإلكترونية
اللحام 1
النظام الثنائي
النظام الثنائي المرمز عشريا
اللحام 2
النظام الثماني والسداسي عشر
المقاومات الكهربائية 7


نظام العد الثنائي
المقاومة
المكثفات 10
الملفات 11
تصميم الدوائر الرقمية 12
المقاومات 13
العناصر الكهروضوئية 14
الإلكترونيات الرقمية 15
أنواع الفلاتر في الدوائر الكهربية 16
الترانزستور 17
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-1 18
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-2 19
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-3 20
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-4 21
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية5- 22
تثبيت الجهد - فرق الكمون 23
دارات التغذية الكهربائية 24
أضواء على المتكاملات الرقمية المستخدمة في الحاسبات الإلكترونية 25
المؤقت الزمني العام والمتعدد الأغراض 26
فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 27
افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 28
افحص الدايود في ورشتك 29
افحص المكثف في ورشتك 30
افحص الملف في ورشتك 31


قصص بعض المخترعين والعباقرة


أندريه ماري أمبير
بنيامين فرانكلين
ألبرت أنيشتاين
أبوبكر الرازي
من هو ماركوني


هل تعلم


البرق
الكهربائية الساكنة
قصة اختراع الكهرباء
قصة اختراع الترانزستور
هل تعرف ماهي الزواجل؟
الدايود



أول ترانزستور في التاريخ
هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء
نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف
ما هو الصندوق الأسود الموجود على الطائرة؟؟
قصة شركة سوني
هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟
أنشطة الفضاء العسكرية في العقد القادم
الأقمار الصناعية
حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
الرادار القاتل
الموجات الاسلكية مصدر إزعاج إضافي داخل القطارات
ما هو إيشلون؟
لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟
توصيل أبنائك الى المدرسة عن بعد
كمبيوتر محمول يعمل بالكحول
أكبر حائط شمسي في العالم
هل ألكسندر غراهام بيل هو حقا مخترع التلفون أو شخص آخر
أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء
بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك
الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث
القنابل الذكية
هل يمكن تغيير سرعة الضوء
متحف الإلكترونيات من 1900 الى 1999
بطارية ضئيلة الحجم للأجهزة الدقيقة
كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية


مواضيع نظرية


مقياس الأفوميتر
الميكروفونات
أسئلة وأجوبة عن لمبة الفلورسنت
إنعدام المقاومة
أسس هامة-1
أسس هامة-2
نبذة عن الأقمار الصناعية
فكرة عمل المايكروويف
الضجيج
فكرة عمل الألياف الضوئية
أسس هامة-3
أسس هامة-4
كاشف الحريق


معلومات عامة عن الآلات الكهربائية
تطبيقات الحاكمات الكهربائية وإستخداماتها
الخلايا الكهروضوئية
أسس هامة-5
الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي
أسس هامة-6
العناصر الكهروضوئية
الإنترنت الاسلكي
هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟
فكرة عمل التلفزيون
الأقمار الصناعية
بعض أنواع الموجات
حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
الرادار القاتل
اللحام بشعاع الليزر
طبق استقبال الموجات من الأقمار الصناعية
المقاومة الكهروضوئية
التأثيرات الصحية الضارة للشبكات الاسلكية والمحمول
بعض المعلومات عن الصندوق الأسود
ما هو إيشلون؟
لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟
الموصلات فائقة التوصيل
طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية
نبذة تاريخية عن الترانزستور
ماذا تعرف عن تكنلوجيا سنترينو؟
المشغلات الصوتية MP3 Player
القلق والكهرباء
بيت شمسي....بديل للكهرباء الإسرائيلية
جهاز الرؤية الليلية
مكونات شبكة GSM
توليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح
مستقبل الترانزستور...مور في ذمة التاريخ
خرز كهروشمسي
المحمول ملف لم يغلق بعد
أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء
بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك
الكريستال
القنابل الذكية
الالات الكهربية
تركيب الدارة المتكامة
برنامج يقوم بحساب ازمنة عرض النبضات 555



أسس نظرية الهوائيات والإرسال
مفهوم الديسبل
مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي
كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية
المؤقت 555




الموسوعة الألكترونية تضم العشرات الأبحاث والدروس التي قام بها عدد من المختصين العرب وعلى رأسهم المهندس محمد نذير المتني المهندس المعروف في مجال الألكترونيات وصاحب المؤلفات الكثيرة والرائعة بهذا المجال


لازم تحمل كل الأجزاء وبعد كدا تفك الضغط
وبعد فك الضغط هتلاقى الموسوعه مضغوطه ايزو وانا وضعت برنامج فك الإيزو 
مع الموسوعه

Download​*


----------



## قسامي مقدسي (31 يناير 2011)

اخي الله يجزيك الخير على جهدك .... لكن الموضوع موجود في المواضيع المثبتة


----------



## ghostdie90 (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم ....


----------



## تونس7 (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## تونس7 (21 فبراير 2011)

*الملف غير موجود*


----------



## fatahwbas (26 مارس 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## fatahwbas (26 مارس 2011)

الملف مش موجود
يا ريت تحطه تانى من فضلك


----------



## elghali-soft (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## x-impacte (6 مايو 2011)

يا ريت تحطه تانى من فضلك


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (7 مايو 2011)

ما في ملف ارجو اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## imed1916 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا 
*


----------



## imed1916 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اين هو الرابط لم أجد شيئا* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟..................


----------

